# What To Watch Out For--First Time Boarder



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

you will have to watch out for the barn owner or barn manager skipping feeding the horses and lazy about cleaning/refilling the water. Also be careful with the boarders; I encountered a boarder was bullying my horse because my horse bullied her horse. There is a lot of immature people here. Personally I prefer to do self-care since I wouldn't have to worry about my horses being fed, watered, and etc. Also you should be aware of type of hay, feed, size of field, shelter availability, how many horses per field, and is barn owner/manager experienced in horse field. Also be careful with your things that you leave at the barn, people loves to cause trouble and steal things. 

I had to move 14 different boarding stables and I never been happy with any of them because each barns have couple of problems, and they are different every time. The most common problem is lazy to feed and water the horses. 

You just follow your guts and feel which barn fit you and your horse the best. Ask a lot of questions to each barn owner and see who answer your questions confidently and comfortably.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The ideal situation would be for your horse to have his own sizable turnout, with a 3 sided shelter at least, and his own feeding and watering area within either the shelter or the turnout. That way you know he won't get bullied by other horses or people, his food shouldn't get stolen by another horse and you can keep an eye on things. Be sure the contract spells out what type of hay & concentrates he'll be given, how often and how much, 3 times per day for hay is best, unless he gets a round bale for free choice grazing.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Only once did I pasture board with other horses. One day I just had a gut feeling about a family of four that boarded three horses there. The all rode but the math didn't work out. I left after checking on my mare but instead of driving home, I stopped about a mile away and waited 30 min. I then took the long way back and who did I run into but the family, all four of them on 4 horses, one of them being mine. I told the fellow I could have him charged with stealing my horse. I threw his gear on the ground and hopped on bareback and rode her back. One of the other boarders gave me a ride to my car and I warned her to watch out for these people. I immediately found another place and moved my mare the following weekend. I told the land owner what was going on, and that I realized he couldn't always be there so it was best my horse was moved. I was taught to respect other people's belongings so it really angered me that he and his wife obviously didn't and were sneaky about it to boot.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^That's terrifying, Saddlebag o.o The nerve of some people!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm boarding for the first time, too. It was initially disconcerting to leave my horse's daily care up to a stranger, but fortunately, I love the care my horse has been receiving and I adore every other boarder I've spoken with.

Do your homework - visit any facilities of interest. Go at different times during the day; go on weekdays and go on weekends because the atmosphere may be different. Look at the other horses, as their condition will tell you a lot about what to expect for your own horse if you're not self-care. Check that water buckets are clean and full, ask to see the hay to verify quality. If other boarders are around, ask them questions about the facility and how long they've been there. Watch other boarders to see if you will be comfortable being surrounded by their methods.

Ask questions of the barn owner/manager - daily feeding schedules, turnout schedules, vaccination/deworming standards, how vet emergencies are handled, how secure is your tack, etc. Look for online reviews.

Once you select a facility, remember YOU are still responsible for your horse's ultimate wellbeing - regularly check on your horse and communicate with the barn owner/manager. Be friendly toward and appreciative of what the workers do, and be respectful if you have requests or concerns - a good facility will respond appropriately. If you don't feel absolutely comfortable with the level of care your horse is receiving, move. Hopefully you'll find a location where you and your horse will thrive!


----------



## liv885 (Mar 16, 2012)

I had to move my horse from a large boarding place to a small private one. What I learnt from the first place was to check what time they feed, what hours you can access your horse, the type of fencing, if you ride the ground of the arena and how many horses are on the pasture. My first boarding place was my riding instructor's place, I wasn't happy to find the gates locked without getting a code (did wake her at 7am so I could get in), found the grass quickly soured from over grazing, fencing got destroyed by bored horses and the arena that looked nice had far too soft sand.
Where my mare is now is so much better, I have learnt from not asking those questions. I can access her when I need to, grass is rested and horses are rotated onto different paddocks and the importance of correct fencing. I agree with the above check out the horses on the property. The first place was new so not many horses but where I am now, the horses were completely chilled. The property owner and other boarders are a lot nicer and take fantastic care of the property which makes for a better environment.


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

I would invest in a lockable tack trunk for your stuff. I have had other boarders use my stuff without permission. I went and bought a mobile job box from homedepot that had a built in lock for most of my stuff and then got a rubber coated chain and lock for my saddle. The job boxes are usually cheaper and bigger than actual tack trunks. Also like someone else said heck the fencing. Anything with high tensile wire stay away from . If the horses kick at it it coils and slices. And lastly trust your gut . If it doesn't seem right don't go there. Your barn needs to feel as comfortable ad home. good luck.


----------



## DraftOn (Dec 4, 2013)

Phura said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm about to board my horse in a traditional facility for the first time and I'm nervous. I have a 4 yo Mustang gelding who I've only had for 3 mo and I hate that I'm having to move him. Its a long story that I won't waste your time with as its not important but I feel bad for having to uproot him already and want to find the perfect place for him. My animals are part of my family and I try to provide the best care I can and want to be sure I find that for him too. I have made a list of questions to ask. I am looking for pasture board as he prefers to be outside but does use a barn currently when he wants out of the nastier weather. (Took heavy winds and lots of snow before he surrendered lol!)
> 
> What has been your experiences good/bad and what advice can you give to avoid the bad experiences and find the good? I'm very respectful and considerate as well so really hoping to find a place with similar people.


Aligoo is right, you have to be careful... I have been to several barns and there have only ever been 2 that I loved and was sad I had to leave.... I would recommend for the first few. Months

keeping your tack in the trunk of your car or in your house

Get to know some of the boarders, a drama free barn-is a happy barn

Get to know the barn manager/owner so you know you can trust your horse with them. 

Check the water outside and inside as often as you can. Make sure that they are always clean. 

walk the fences on a day that you have the time, make sure that there are no hazards that could be dangerous to the horse or owner. 


If your horse is getting hay or feed, make sure that the hay/feed is not mildewed. 

I am runing my own barn now after being a boarder for quite awhile. And I am trying to give people the experience I have always been given when I was at the barns I loved. 

if you have to move a few barns before you find the right one, that's okay just make sure your horse is safe and happy. You will always have that one person that you won't like. But, it's all in the way you handle them  I have been in alot of bad situations, and I am a keep to myself kind of person...some horse people bother me..not because how they handle their horse but their attitudes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Only once did I pasture board with other horses. One day I just had a gut feeling about a family of four that boarded three horses there. The all rode but the math didn't work out. I left after checking on my mare but instead of driving home, I stopped about a mile away and waited 30 min. I then took the long way back and who did I run into but the family, all four of them on 4 horses, one of them being mine. I told the fellow I could have him charged with stealing my horse. I threw his gear on the ground and hopped on bareback and rode her back. One of the other boarders gave me a ride to my car and I warned her to watch out for these people. I immediately found another place and moved my mare the following weekend. I told the land owner what was going on, and that I realized he couldn't always be there so it was best my horse was moved. I was taught to respect other people's belongings so it really angered me that he and his wife obviously didn't and were sneaky about it to boot.


That's terrible! I'm very considerate and respectful so that would infuriate me when I don't get the same in return...after all we are paying customers!


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone for all the advice. I have a couple places to visit. And am still considering others. One of them though I have been given several good references on. The referrals have been there for many years and still love it. No issues with theft and the BO love the animals. Their website sounds just what I'm looking for so hope it is everything everyone seems to be saying. Little farther than I wanted, but the price seems to be right and if its what it seems to be...worth the extra drive.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I recently started to interview boarding facilities. There are some very scarry people out there. One BO told me "we recently lost two horses to colic. I noticed that that horse was rolling around a lot but figured he had been doing that all day, so no big deal" ....needless to say, I immediately crossed them off my list.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

frlsgirl said:


> " I noticed that that horse was rolling around a lot but figured he had been doing that all day, so no big deal" .


OMG! I'd have run screaming from that place! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

frlsgirl said:


> I recently started to interview boarding facilities. There are some very scarry people out there. One BO told me "we recently lost two horses to colic. I noticed that that horse was rolling around a lot but figured he had been doing that all day, so no big deal" ....needless to say, I immediately crossed them off my list.


WOW!!! It sad to me that even I as I novice to horses, was able to recognize the signs of colic when my mare had an episode last year. Family said she was fine all day but just as I arrived I saw her start to drop to her knees and get back up, did that twice and then tried to lay down but I was already running to her with the halter/lead to walk her and the phone in hand to call the vet. That's so scary that a BO doesn't know those signs!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

No matter where you end up boarding remember the "barn drama" happens at every single one of them. It's a bit like going back to high school and cliques do form. Be friendly and civil with everyone but be careful how you choose your friends. The friendliest, most outgoing woman at our barn is also the worst horse abuser.
Mark everything you use at the barn with your name or initials. For the harder stuff you can easily get a pack of paint pens. That way if someone borrows or walks off with anything of yours you can go get it back and prove that its yours.
On a more positive side, when you want to go on vacation there will usually be someone who will clean your stall and keep an eye on your horse in exchange for your returning the favor or even for a small fee. If your horse gets injured or starts acting sick while you aren't around, someone will probably notice and contact you. Make sure all of your contact info is posted directly on your stall.


----------



## DiamondT (Jan 15, 2014)

Here's a pretty good blog that talks about some good questions to ask when looking for a boarding barn. Explains some good points that I would agree with being a barn owner myself. 

The 5 Most Important Question’s To Ask When Boarding A Horse | Horse Health Source


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The best advice I can give you is to trust your gut. Most barn managers will promise you the moon and the stars on the phone. In many cases, it does not turn out that way. When you go to see the place, keep your eyes wide open and ask as many questions as possible. 

How many times a day do they get hay? How much do they get? If you are told they get hay all day long and the horses are standing there with nothing to eat when you get there, thank them for your time and leave. 

How many times are they fed grain? If your horse takes supplements, are they okay with adding them in at feeding time or will they charge extra? If you horse eats more food then they consider normal, will that be an extra charge?

How much turnout do they get? If they say all day, and the horses are in their stalls when you get there, let that be a red light to you.

Do they charge extra for blanketing? In my area, $1 a day is normal. 

Is the turnout private or group? If they answer one way and you want the other, are they okay with that? 

Are there any days they are closed? I went to see one barn that said they closed at 4:00 on weekends. How ridiculous is that?

Can you bring in your own trainer? Many barns have insurances limitations on this.

Can you use your own farrier and vet?

Most importantly, get everything in writing. Nothing is worse than being promised A only to get B and then be told, "I never promised you that". If you can, talk to other boarders and see if they are happy there. A barn with high turnover is one you should avoid. Good luck.


----------



## sparkoflife (Jul 8, 2012)

Take a walk around and observe the conditions of the horses. Ask to see the hay and feed. Look in water troughs/buckets and make sure the water is fresh and clean. Make sure to ask lots of questions. Look at the fencing. Definitely no wire. My barn has wood fencing in most areas but some electric fencing surrounding one or two fields. its a work in progress but all of the fencing is secure. Ask how often stalls are cleaned and observe one of the feedings


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

Aside from the horse stuff which is most important, with the social end, never repeat anything that someone has told you. Be a bottomless pit.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Watch out for snotty teenagers riding your horse without your permission. 
Not fun.


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

I just wanted to thank everyone for all your advice. I checked out a few places, asked lots of questions, and visited a few times. I really like where I have ended up thus far. It seems to be everything I'm looking for. The boarders are welcoming and friendly and it seems there is always someone monitoring things. The horses have lots of fresh water, the hay seems good and they grow their own, there's plenty of hay in each pasture, not too many horses in any one. And the horses all seem to be very healthy in terms of weight and personality. Time will tell for sure, but I think I'm going to love it here. My horse has been there 4 days and already acted like it was home the first day. He settled in and was more relaxed than when I first bought him nearly 4 mo ago lol! Anyway, thank you all again for all your support and advice!


----------



## Nocturva (Mar 23, 2013)

Seriously just ask the farmhand he will tell you EVERYTHING lol.. Personally I love our farmhand, he does EVERYTHING for us and LIVES there so he knows all and does all and is the sweetest man! I know all the pros and cons of my barn because of him but I have realized that the pros outweigh the cons in my place.


----------

